

The bugs that will give us free power while cleaning our sewage - cwan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18872-bugs-will-give-us-free-power-while-cleaning-our-sewage.html

======
param
science!=engineering, so I say vaporware until I see a prototype.

~~~
mnemonicsloth
It's never wrong to want proof, but read the article first:

 _This month the team will begin building a pilot plant to demonstrate the
technology at the Dokhaven waste water treatment plant in Rotterdam, the
Netherlands, working with from Radboud University Nijmegen and water
purification firm Paques, based in the Dutch town of Balk._

------
madair
...and then they evolved... ;-)

